#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > سوال: سیستم با مشخصات ذکر شده هنگام کار با فتوشاپ کند است

## daneshrooz

سلام :
يه سيستم دارم بامشخصات زير:
مادربرد:گيگاh61
cpu: g620
ram : 4g
hdd :500g
vga : 1g
power : green330
موقع كاركردن بافتوشاپ خيلي كنده ممنون ميشم اگه راهنمايي كنيد

----------

*A.R.T*,*tahaali9095*,*امیرهادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

درود
دوست گرامی بفرمایید OS شما چیه و از چه نسخه ای استفاده میکنید؟؟
و دوم بفرمایید 32 یا 64

----------

*daneshrooz*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*امیرهادی*

----------


## nekooee

عنوان شما اصلاح و یک اخطار دریافت گردید. پاسخ سوالات همکار من را بدهید تا بنده هم بتونم بیشتر راهنماییتون کنم
موفق باشید

----------

*tahaali9095*,*امیرهادی*

----------


## daneshrooz

wiin7-------------32 bit

----------

*samaram*

----------


## A.R.T

درود
نیازی به زدن دو پست نبود
شما از چه نسخه ای از فتوشاپ استفاده میکنید
سوال دوم ایا روی XP هم به همین حالت است
//////////////////////////////////////////////
برنامه هایی مانند فتوشاپ و یولید به این دلیل که حجم بسیار زیادی دارد دیر اجرا می شود و کاربرانی که از این نوع برنامه ها استفاده  زیادی می کند دارای این مشکل دیر اجرا شدن برنامه هستند 
1-روی فایل شورتکات برنامه کلیک راست کنید و *پروپرتیز* را انتخاب کنید  2-سپس به تب *شورتکات*بروید   3-و  در قسمت *ترگت* در  پایان آدرس فایل یعنی بعد از کاراکتر *"*    یک*اسپیس* (کاراکتر فاصله=کلید بزرگ کیبرد) بزنید و سپس عبارت زی را تایپ کنید   *prefetch:1/*  4-و  در پایان *OK* را  زده و خارج شوید 
//////////////////////////////////////
راه حل دوم :
دستورات این مقاله را به دقت انجام دهید




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*9234*,*daneshrooz*,*GREEN_DAY*,*hzzza*,*samaram*,*yaghob20*,*امیرهادی*,*علی علی دادی*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## A.R.T

در صورتی که تمام موارد بالا انجام شد ولی مشکل هنوز پابرجا بود
باید دنبال مسائلی مانند Onboard نبودن کارت گرافیک- بروز بودن درایورها- مچ بودن قطعات و ایرادهای دیگه گشت که پس از اعلام موارد بالا از سوی شما مفصل به شرح ان خواهیم پرداخت
لطفا پس از انجام پست بالا اعلام نتیجه کنید(پست شماره 6)

----------

*daneshrooz*,*hajat*,*nekooee*,*samaram*,*امیرهادی*

----------


## daneshrooz

سلام باتشكر از راهنمايتون
سيستم از نظر مچ بودن مشكلي نداره توي تمام نرم افزارها خوب كار ميكنه فقط درزمان كاربافتوشاپ كند عمل ميكردبه احتمال زياد از همون تنظيمات نزم افزارفتوشاپ بوده كه من انجام ندادم.تشكر از راهنمايي مفيدتون

----------

*hajat*

----------


## nekooee

می تونید از نسخه دیگری از فتوشاپ هم استفاده و تست کنید معمولا نیازی به تنظیمات خاص ندارد و اون تنظیمات برای افرادی هست که سیستمشان درست جواب نمیدهد. به هر حال اگر با نسخه های دیگر هم کند باشد سخت افزار شما ضعیف هست

----------

*A.R.T*,*daneshrooz*,*hajat*,*امیرهادی*

----------


## daneshrooz

سلام برادر
تنظيمات رو طبق آموزش pdfانجام دادم مشكل حل شد ممنون از راهنمايتون

----------

*A.R.T*,*hajat*,*nekooee*

----------


## A.R.T

درود
دوست گرامی بسیار خوشحالیم که مشکل شما حل شد
و سپاگذاریم که حل شدن مشکل خود را اعلام کنید
این PDF روی چندید سیستم تست شده بود که من گذاشتمش
موفق باشید

----------

*hajat*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

خب خدا رو شکر که مشکلتون حل شده. من الان فایل pdf را بررسی کردم. تمامی اموزشهای داخل ان جهت کم کردن فشار نرم افزار فتوشاپ بر روی سیستم از نظر سخت افزاری و رم می باشد. به عنوان مثال کم کردن میزان هیستوری یا خاموش کردن بعضی قابلیتها... هنوز تغییرات دیگری هم میشه در این راستا داد که فتوشاپ کمتر از منابع سخت افزاری استفاده کند.

با توجه به اینکه این روش مشکل شما را کم کرده 100 درصد مشکل شما از ضعیف بودن سخت افزارتان است که با کم کردن میزان استفاده از منابع سخت افزاری مشکلات حل گردیده است.

البته خیلی از ان تغییرات برای گرافیستهای حرفه ای مشکل ایجاد میکند و نمیتوان آنها را کم کرد. اگر شما هم به صورت حرفه ای می خواین از فتوشاپ استفاده کنید پیشنهاد من بازگرداندن تغییرات به حالت اولیه و افزایش توان سخت افزاری سیستم خود است.

من هیستوری فتوشاپ خودم را از مقدار پیشفرض خود بیشتر کرده ام اما باز هم گاهی نیاز بیشتری پیدا میکنم  :سیستم با مشخصات ذکر شده هنگام کار با فتوشاپ کند است:

----------

*A.R.T*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

